# Tropheus for sale



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

I have available f1 tropheus moorii mpulungu (kasakalawe) juvies. $9 each. Most are around 1.5". I will not sell you less than 13, as colonies smaller than this tend to fail. I think I have at least 30 but I cannot be sure until I break down the tank, which I won't do until I know I have a buyer - the fry are in with the parents. 

I've already had several offers, but I'd have to ship them. I'd rather not do that so I was hoping one of you might be interested. 

I also have a few gobies if anyone is interested in those - or I might throw them in with the trophs if you want. 

Mike


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Nobody's interested?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I assume most people are like that just don't have a tank for a tropheus colony.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd love them, as soon as I get a 75 gallon tank. But really, this forum doesn't get a lot of eyes on it. Either sit tight, or pubicize someplace else. I think Ken will send out a club email for you. Or you could get it in the newsletter.


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, thanks guys. 

I've got other ads posted. I just really wanted to sell them to someone local  . 

If you've never kept tropheus you're missing out. I'd be glad to help someone get setup. 

Mike


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

id love some tropheus but i have no more room for any more tanks


----------



## sgmccool (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike, do you still have these fella's?


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey sgmcool....still interested? I sent you pm.


----------



## Zhavener (Jan 15, 2008)

What type of gobies are they? I might be interested.


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Still have some for sale.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Were those yours at the auction?


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Nope....I guess I should have come.


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

this was a good auction for selling tropheus. i sold 3 bags (6 each) and sold for an average of $75 per bag. these were bemba's which were really nice but fairly common ... your moops are even nicer so who knows. well there's always the ACA in July if you still have them.


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

$75 for 6 trophs! Wow.... Were they adults? I'll definitely have to check out the next auction.


----------



## ant (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Mike. Do you still have the tropheus available?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

mikeup said:


> $75 for 6 trophs! Wow.... Were they adults? I'll definitely have to check out the next auction.


You do realize the next auction will at the ACA (hilton by the airport) in July right? (And it will be huge...)


----------

